# Sig Sauer 1911 TACOPS Pistol



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a Sig Sauer 1911 TACOPS pistol.For those of you,who have had any experiences with this pistol,what do you think of it?Is it any good?How is the SigSauer 1911 TACOPS pistol when it comes to accuracy and reliability?And lastly,how do Sig Sauer 1911 pistols compare to that of Colt?
Thanks in advance.


----------

